# Malay tiger tested



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

ok just seen a few tests done on malay tiger posted on another forum and they did very well, tren ace 150 came back as 146.87 mg/ml , not bad eh, i always said the tren ace was good , think GMO stated it too, few said on here it was bunk, all the other tests done on malay oils came back just as good, but i only used trenacetat 150

steve


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Lol @GMO lost half his leg if I recall :lol: not sure if that counts as "good" aha..


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Lol @GMO lost half his leg if I recall :lol: not sure if that counts as "good" aha..


 not on malay was it . duhhh


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

barksie said:


> not on malay was it . duhhh


 Thought it was...sure he will clarify.

wow that's a lot of BA...must be pip.

if filtered correctly and sterile, should only need 1-1.5 (most use 2%)


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

kinell you a rep for another lab ?? no pip whatsoever , i pinned alot of it m8


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

barksie said:


> kinell you a rep for another lab ?? no pip whatsoever , i pinned alot of it m8


 Me?

No, used a a few labs, some shite some good, rep for none.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

all their products was spot on including the t400. shree, baltic, balkan were also tested.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

This are results of the gear i sent off, orals for shree cyber Malay also to come and Baltic and Balkan


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> all their products was spot on including the t400. shree, baltic, balkan were also tested.


 yeah i seen that, thing is you dont know who doing testing so could be some keyboard warrior makin it up


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

Russian_88 said:


> This are results of the gear i sent off, orals for shree cyber Malay also to come and Baltic and Balkan


 legit testing m8 ??


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Well yes. It was my gear that I brought was tested that I sent off my self


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Check out my post, I'll post more once I get the results.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

They've tested well and no reason to doubt the test or results.


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

is this a public place to get tested? If so, where? I'd love to pay for some stuff I have


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

mlc2010 said:


> is this a public place to get tested? If so, where? I'd love to pay for some stuff I have


 No mate.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

barksie said:


> not on malay was it . duhhh


 yeah it was mate, their sust 250. almost wrote me off!


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

that big infection was malay ?? damn , one to avoid then


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

posting lab results which look good is always a good sales pitch, it was posted and reposted without knowing if they are for real


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

Just seen these results on another forum Alpha ,Balkan and Malay all spot on ,on the latest tests ,the Balkan pretty much back up anaboliclabs tests


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

capo said:


> Just seen these results on another forum Alpha ,Balkan and Malay all spot on ,on the latest tests ,the Balkan pretty much back up anaboliclabs tests


 as long as we know that those are independent tests, but we do not know where it came from, everybody knows how to use photoshop

I can agree for example with Balkan because I was always satisfied with their product.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

white said:


> posting lab results which look good is always a good sales pitch, it was posted and reposted without knowing if they are for real


 Mate now u starting to wind me up, you so negative. The gear is mine, I've sent it to be tested by another guy. None of us reps or resellers. It's all 100% legit, so please stop with but how do we know, and what if you are rep and this made up. They are not, accept it, move on. My gear, my results. 100% Legit. More to come

.shree oxy var winny

malay dbol

cyber var tbol

baltic var

as winny

how do I know this ? Coz I've sent them and they been tested, orals take longer, they not ready yet. Check out one of my posts of my gear and you will find it all in that photo. Some been recently purchased.


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

white said:


> as long as we know that those are independent tests, but we do not know where it came from, everybody knows how to use photoshop
> 
> I can agree for example with Balkan because I was always satisfied with their product.


 It's a member on another site see for yourself he has a friend so to speak

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/LAB-RESULTS-SEE-SECOND-POST-FOR-RESULTS-NEWMALAY-TIGER-SHREE-ALPHA-BALTIC-BULKAN-m5364972.aspx


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

GMO said:


> yeah it was mate, their sust 250. almost wrote me off!


 there a ton of people using this round here for a while so hopefuly history wont repeat!

got a box of oxys too ,will try one on wed pre see how good the pumps are!..

people are struggling on the rip blend atm with sides coughs etc lol fvck knows what the 150 ace is like.


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

Russian_88 said:


> Mate now u starting to wind me up, you so negative. The gear is mine, I've sent it to be tested by another guy. None of us reps or resellers. It's all 100% legit, so please stop with but how do we know, and what if you are rep and this made up. They are not, accept it, move on. My gear, my results. 100% Legit. More to come
> 
> .shree oxy var winny
> 
> ...


 mate I did not know who posted this,

I did not mention your tests in other topic but in this one, which was reposted from somewhere else


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Their clen you may as well flush down the toilet because it's sh...


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

mal said:


> there a ton of people using this round here for a while so hopefuly history wont repeat!
> 
> got a box of oxys too ,will try one on wed pre see how good the pumps are!..
> 
> people are struggling on the rip blend atm with sides coughs etc lol fvck knows what the 150 ace is like.


 id used a good 50-60ml with no bother but then started getting pippy, then i got an infection and not touched them since . ive used some shite over the years but never had anything do that to me.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

barksie said:


> that big infection was malay ?? damn , one to avoid then


 i did hear there was a few bad batches going about so i must have got unlucky mate. the pip on the later boxes just got worse and worse, the guy i was getting it off stopped selling it after that,


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Kristina said:


> Their clen you may as well flush down the toilet because it's sh...


 Not Malays it isn't. Best clen I used, on par with alpha and dh. Crazy clen, had me rushing out like I did few big lines.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Russian_88 said:


> Not Malays it isn't. Best clen I used, on par with alpha and dh. Crazy clen, had me rushing out like I did few big lines.


 Damn. Sounds like I picked the shortest straw then.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

GMO said:


> i did hear there was a few bad batches going about so i must have got unlucky mate. the pip on the later boxes just got worse and worse, the guy i was getting it off stopped selling it after that,


 Hope some changes been made since. Looks that way, great gear, stunning results, smooth, no pip even on rip250


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

mal said:


> there a ton of people using this round here for a while so hopefuly history wont repeat!
> 
> got a box of oxys too ,will try one on wed pre see how good the pumps are!..
> 
> people are struggling on the rip blend atm with sides coughs etc lol fvck knows what the 150 ace is like.


 ace 150 is good, no pip for me, felt stronger than the wildcat, sphinx, infiniti i had


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Kristina said:


> Damn. Sounds like I picked the shortest straw then.


 Must have, I even gave it to my gf, and she was running round like she was on speed, didn't tell her what it was, said my gym supplement haha


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Their clen you may as well flush down the toilet because it's sh...


 kinell you jokin right , i had one clen tab and 1 T3 tab and i thought i was hyperventilating, strongest clen ive had


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Russian_88 said:


> Hope some changes been made since. Looks that way, great gear, stunning results, smooth, no pip even on rip250


 this was over 2 years ago now but near death tend to put folk off a bit. thats a fist sized hole with puss oozing just before getting it redressed
View attachment 112549


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Russian_88 said:


> Hope some changes been made since. Looks that way, great gear, stunning results, smooth, no pip even on rip250


 i hear good things about them now tbh but as you can see i have good reason to be put off lol


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

GMO said:


> i hear good things about them now tbh but as you can see i have good reason to be put off lol


 Is it because you left it too long to be treated with antibiotics?


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Is it because you left it too long to be treated with antibiotics?


 it came up as a normal pip like the last few boxes but got bigger, no redness or heat, i just got very ill and then the top of the lump went black. docs said they had seen a huge increase in cases like this in the area around that time and must be down badly contaminated products in the area,

from jab to being cut open was about 10 days mate, missus phoned doc when i started tripping


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

GMO said:


> it came up as a normal pip like the last few boxes but got bigger, no redness or heat, i just got very ill and then the top of the lump went black. docs said they had seen a huge increase in cases like this in the area around that time and must be down badly contaminated products in the area,
> 
> from jab to being cut open was about 10 days mate, missus phoned doc when i started tripping


 Sounds tough.

Im pinning someone's homebrew now, who has assured me its gtg, seen pics of his set up, raws and procedure. All looks very good.

He uses MCT oil and only 1% BA so there's literally no pip, it's mad. Like water. But, of course, this is riskier in a sense so i need to be ready to watch out incase anything goes wrong...ha.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Sounds tough.
> 
> Im pinning someone's homebrew now, who has assured me its gtg, seen pics of his set up, raws and procedure. All looks very good.
> 
> He uses MCT oil and only 1% BA so there's literally no pip, it's mad. Like water. But, of course, this is riskier in a sense so i need to be ready to watch out incase anything goes wrong...ha.


 at least you know who to come looking for if something dose go wrong lol, i used to get some nice homebrew bits sent by nmate over the pond before thr change in laws over there, npowt wrong with bit home brew so long as its done right


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

GMO said:


> at least you know who to come looking for if something dose go wrong lol, i used to get some nice homebrew bits sent by nmate over the pond before thr change in laws over there, npowt wrong with bit home brew so long as its done right


 Yeah he seems to know his stuff.

Got 30ml test 250 and 30ml Tren E 200...lets see  .

Been pinning 0.8 test for last 3 weeks and not noticed any crash from Sphinx. Getting full bloods and test/e checked next few weeks then will give the tren a run if all spot on!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

barksie said:


> kinell you jokin right , i had one clen tab and 1 T3 tab and i thought i was hyperventilating, strongest clen ive had


 See this is why I was pretty keen to give them a shot; heard nothing but praise but was disappointed (source was on point too!). Might try them out again at some stage, give them the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

Kristina said:


> See this is why I was pretty keen to give them a shot; heard nothing but praise but was disappointed (source was on point too!). Might try them out again at some stage, give them the benefit of the doubt.


 be careful then cause if you get some new clen and double up dose thinking it bunk and it strong batch, you may need a paper bag and a lie down at the least


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

GMO said:


> this was over 2 years ago now but near death tend to put folk off a bit. thats a fist sized hole with puss oozing just before getting it redressed
> View attachment 112549


 Mate looks lethal, yeah I've seen it before when was researching Malay, and it did put me off but then kept getting told its pukka so I took the risk, there was some story that they did close down and then reopened again, maybe it was round that time ? They might of had issues that cost you part of your body  but seems like it's been good over last year at least.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

I know what tren a I'm going to be using next :thumb


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

iamyou said:


> I know what tren a I'm going to be using next :thumb


 Same as that, either Malay or pharmacom.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Drogon said:


> GMO said:
> 
> 
> > it came up as a normal pip like the last few boxes but got bigger, no redness or heat, i just got very ill and then the top of the lump went black. docs said they had seen a huge increase in cases like this in the area around that time and must be down badly contaminated products in the area,
> ...


U using it??


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Russian_88 said:


> Mate now u starting to wind me up, you so negative. The gear is mine, I've sent it to be tested by another guy. None of us reps or resellers. It's all 100% legit, so please stop with but how do we know, and what if you are rep and this made up. They are not, accept it, move on. My gear, my results. 100% Legit. More to come
> 
> .shree oxy var winny
> 
> ...


 I've used shree venkesh

Currently on malay tiger

And used many anabolic solutions and had the expected results so I totally bekeive in the tests so far .


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Russian_88 said:


> Mate now u starting to wind me up, you so negative. The gear is mine, I've sent it to be tested by another guy. None of us reps or resellers. It's all 100% legit, so please stop with but how do we know, and what if you are rep and this made up. They are not, accept it, move on. My gear, my results. 100% Legit. More to come
> 
> .shree oxy var winny
> 
> ...


 I've used shree venkesh

Currently on malay tiger

And used many anabolic solutions and had the expected results so I totally bekeive in the tests so far .


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Talking of strong clen. ... try maxtreme pharma clen. .....I doubt you will get stronger! ! Seriuosky! !


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

GMO said:


> yeah it was mate, their sust 250. almost wrote me off!


 You're the reason I stick to pharma test mate, haha.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> barksie said:
> 
> 
> > ok just seen a few tests done on malay tiger posted on another forum and they did very well, tren ace 150 came back as 146.87 mg/ml , not bad eh, i always said the tren ace was good , think GMO stated it too, few said on here it was bunk, all the other tests done on malay oils came back just as good, but i only used trenacetat 150
> ...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Kristina said:


> Their clen you may as well flush down the toilet because it's sh...


 lol this is lab bashing at its finest............this threads brought you out of the woodwork hasn't it.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

mal said:


> Kristina said:
> 
> 
> > Their clen you may as well flush down the toilet because it's sh...
> ...


That was obvious


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Frandeman said:


> That was obvious


 lol, I got some bits yesterday ,spent hard earned tax dollar.....bitch raining on my parade :lol:

stuck some 400 in this morn smooth oil no pip yet lol.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

mal said:


> lol, I got some bits yesterday ,spent hard earned tax dollar.....bitch raining on my parade :lol:
> 
> stuck some 400 in this morn smooth oil no pip yet lol.


 Any pics of your T400


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Mark2021 said:


> Any pics of your T400


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Love Malay packaging and amps. Prob best packaging I e seen, and looks like inside matches the outside.


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

I love melay tiger, always been spot on.

Although haven't had any in over 3years now.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Russian_88 said:


> Love Malay packaging and amps. Prob best packaging I e seen, and looks like inside matches the outside.


You used their tren e yet?


----------



## Tonykart1 (May 19, 2013)

Bump on this? Anyone used Malay test prop?


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

GMO said:


> i hear good things about them now tbh but as you can see i have good reason to be put off lol


 It def stopped me ordering Malay lol


----------



## RoidRooster (Apr 2, 2015)

@RoidsR-us


----------



## kelvinseal (Nov 4, 2008)

mal said:


> View attachment 119760
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 119761


 How you getting on with it?

i just bought some, all verified real on their site. Quality is best I've seen but had people on here tell me it's shite?

gonna use myself and see as u never know people's intentions but wondering how u find Malay?


----------



## Fat Alex (Mar 10, 2019)

Kristina said:


> Damn. Sounds like I picked the shortest straw then.


 my mate stocks malay just got the clen his guys cant handle it so they drop it, rumour has it legit clenox has a class a substance in it also, but thats just rumour from word of mouth if anyone has seen test results hit me up id like to know ahahah


----------



## Fat Alex (Mar 10, 2019)

GMO said:


> id used a good 50-60ml with no bother but then started getting pippy, then i got an infection and not touched them since . ive used some shite over the years but never had anything do that to me.


 not doubting your knowledge or experience, but just out of curiosity do you think not just in your scenario, that during the injetion process some form of bacteria managed to make its way in to cause this, like you said 50-60ml is a fair amount to pin and then one day you randomly get an abscess, i know we use sterile pins, but what if there was by chance a manufacturing fault with the medical equipment, and it passed quality control and then bam. i know its very very slim but people are to quick to blame gear and not other potential factors? just a curiosity, i pinned about 40ml of there sus 250 and was alright no pip either.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Fat Alex said:


> not doubting your knowledge


 3 year old thread mate. You'd be better starting a new one re the clen question


----------



## Fat Alex (Mar 10, 2019)

Didnt realise was just browsing for reviews on clen and got carried away ??


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Fat Alex said:


> not doubting your knowledge or experience, but just out of curiosity do you think not just in your scenario, that during the injetion process some form of bacteria managed to make its way in to cause this, like you said 50-60ml is a fair amount to pin and then one day you randomly get an abscess, i know we use sterile pins, but what if there was by chance a manufacturing fault with the medical equipment, and it passed quality control and then bam. i know its very very slim but people are to quick to blame gear and not other potential factors? just a curiosity, i pinned about 40ml of there sus 250 and was alright no pip either.


 I wasnt the only one to have issues around that time with their sust mate , so much that the guy who was selling it dropped the whole range, ive down well over 1000 injections and never had an infection , the docs said the the rate it spread and damage it done must have been a very dirty product mate

ive probs used several litres of gear over the past decade, ive had some epic pips and used to piss poor gear but nothing like that mate . i genuinely believe that it was a dirty product

have a look at the over all option and independent lab tests for maylay products mate ,,.. it back up my statement they are piss poor and best avoided


----------

